# installationsprobleme mit XFCE Wlan-/Bluetoothkarte

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt da ich mich unter Gentoo noch nicht so gut auskenne auf Randy Andy's anraten (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815001-highlight-eee.html) doch meinen EEEPC 1000HE nach dem Handbuch neu aufgesetzt.

Ich bin nach dem Handbuch (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1), 

dem X-Server Konfig Howto (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml?style=printable), 

und nach dem XFCE4 Konfig Guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xfce-config.xml?style=printable) 

vorgegangen. Ich habe SLim installiert.

Wenn ich jetzt den Rechner hochfahre, ist am Anfang der NUM-Lock eingeschaltet, kann man den wo deaktivieren?

Und es ist das Englische Tastaturlayout, wo kann man das ändern?

Aja, im Handbuch steht man muss bei 2 englischen und 2 deutschen Tastaturlayouts in /etc/locale.gen die # wegnehmen.

Das habe ich gemacht. Und dann steht man muss die /etc/locale.gen ausführen. Da habe ich /etc/locale.gen in der Console eingegeben aber er sagt mir "Permission denied". Woran liegt das?

Wenn ich mich angemeldet habe zeigt er mir folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Could not look up internetadress for 72_6F_6C_61_6E_64 (mein Rechnername)

This will prevent Xfce from operating correctly.

It may be possible to correct the problem by adding 72_6F_6C_61_6E_64 to the file /etc/hosts on your system

```

Was muss man da in /etc/hosts eintragen?

Wo kann man einstellen, das auch user die befehle shutdown und poweroff verwenden dürfen?

Er zeigt mir außerdem meine WLAN- und meine BLUETOOTH-Karte nicht an. Ich habe den Kernel nach dieser Seite: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_Eee_PC_1000HE eingerichtet. 

Danke im Vorraus

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Aja, im Handbuch steht man muss bei 2 englischen und 2 deutschen Tastaturlayouts in /etc/locale.gen die # wegnehmen.
> 
> Das habe ich gemacht. Und dann steht man muss die /etc/locale.gen ausführen. Da habe ich /etc/locale.gen in der Console eingegeben aber er sagt mir "Permission denied". Woran liegt das?

  Dies ist ein Befehl der als root ausgeführt werden muss, damit werden dann die locales die du vorher in  /etc/locale.gen gesetzt hast generiert. Der genaue Befehl lautet 

```
# locale-gen
```

BTW: das hat aber nichts mit dem Keyboard zu tun...

Deine Keyboard Settings solltest du in xfce setzen können.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Danke, das mit dem "locale-gen" hat funktioniert.

Das Tastaturlayout konnte ich auch im Xfce-Einstellungs-Fenster einstellen.

In der slim.conf habe ich auch gefunden wie ich den Num-Lock beim Start ausschalte. Aber wo man das Tastaturlayout für SLim ändern kann habe ich immer noch nicht gefunden.

----------

## franzf

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Aber wo man das Tastaturlayout für SLim ändern kann habe ich immer noch nicht gefunden.

 

SLIM nimmt doch auch nur die config die X ihm gibt  :Wink: 

Also entweder die klassische Variante über die xorg.conf, oder eben die passende hal-policy.

Gab es erst kürzlich eine Frage dazu.

// edit:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6227055.html#6227055

Das untere code-kästchen ist die aktuellere Syntax.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Ich habe das Tastaturlayout in der /etc/conf.d/keymaps auf "de-latin1-nodeadkeys" gestellt. In der virtuellen Konsole (heißt die so? ich meine wenn man Strg+Alt+F1 drückt.) habe ich auch das deutsche Tastaturlayout. Aber ich habe keine "10-keymap.fdi" in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/.

Wie kann ich meine WLAN-Karte einrichten? Mit "ifconfig -a" zeigt er nur eth0, lo und sit0 an. Mit "iwconfig" sagt er mir, dass keine davon WLAN ist.

Wenn ich "lspci" eingebe kommt unter anderem eine Zeile:

```

01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860

```

Ich glaube das ist meine WLAN-Karte. Wie kann ich die einrichten, dass ich sie verwenden kann?

Und was für ein Programm braucht man unter XFCE um eine Webcam zu betreiben? Ich hab auf dem ASUS EEEPC 1000HE eine eingebaut. Wenn ich "lsusb" eingebe zeigt er mir die Zeile:

```

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b071 Chicony Electronics Col., Ltd 2.0M UVC Webcam / CNF7192

```

das müsste sie doch sein oder?

Und weiß wer was die Meldung beim Start von XFCE bedeutet? (erster post) man soll den Computernamen in /etc/hosts eintragen? Wo und wie?

Danke im Vorraus

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Aber ich habe keine "10-keymap.fdi" in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

 

Dann musst du dir die selber anlegen.

Aber schau, dass du dann keine "Keyboard"-Input-Section mehr in der xorg.conf stahen hast.

Und du brauchst xf86-input-evdev.

----------

## Josef.95

Wird auch in den postinstall-Messages von hal erwähnt:  *Quote:*   

> │If you wish to use a non US layout, you may do so by executing:                                                                           │
> 
> │setxkbmap <layout> or by utilizing your Desktop Environment's                                                                             │
> 
> │Keyboard Layout Settings mechanism.                                                                                                       │
> ...

 

Evtl. schau auch noch mal hier: http://www.gentooforum.de/post/118870/xorg-1-5-3-upgrade.html#post118870

ist zwar schon etwas älter aber das meiste ist so immer noch anwendbar.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, das mit dem Tastaturlayout in SLim funktioniert jetzt auch.

Ich habe bemerkt, dass wenn ich in XFCE auf quit drücke, dann geht ja ein auswahlfenster auf, und wenn ich da auf suspend oder auf hibernate klicke, dann sagt er: "no hibernate script found" bzw. "No suspend method found". Was muss man da für scripts schreiben/aktivieren?

LG Roland

/edit:

Ich habe jetzt nach der Anleitung (http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Rt2860) den Kernel konfiguriert. Was muss ich da für module laden, oder was genau muss ich jetzt noch machen? Er zeigt noch immer weder mit "ipconfig -a" noch mit "iwconfig" die Wlan-Karte an.

----------

